# New to rid building



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

New to rod building - couple of questions.....if yall don't mind answering them?
Where can you get a decent split reel seat? I'm assuming those are the only reel seats that keep the blank exposed? 
How do you know how thick the blank is in mm? Do you have to use a conversion chart? Most of the specs I see only show the butt diameter and the tip size.... What's the best way to choose the reel seat size in mm? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

You can get a split reel seat at FTU or order a very nice one from Swampland Tackle. An exposed reel seat doesn't have to be in two pieces; there are reel seats that just have an opening on the underside where your finger can touch the blank. As far as measuring a rod blank you can use a digital caliper that measures in both inches and millimeters. I bought a nice one for less than $10 at Harbor Freight. I think Northern Tools also carries them. You can even take a piece of tape and wrap it around the section that you want to measure. You then unfurl it and lay it on a ruler and get your measurements that way.
Cheers, Ellis


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

This might help. These reel seats all have exposed blank sections.


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks guys. Seems like a fun little hobby, just nervous about ordering stuff and it being wrong. Probably gonna go to FTU today so I can actually put my hands on stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes, go to FTU and get everything to fit right. Kenny will help you out. If you do order, most places, you can tell them to fit that seat down onto the blank so it's snug when 10" of butt are left. Or wherever you want it. Same for Tip Top. 
Also, at $5 for a seat, it never hurts to order 2 sizes and use the one you like best, and you'll have the extra on hand for next time.


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Good point and thanks for the name at FTU. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

Here are some other options for split reel seats as well: www.alpsforecast.com


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm not as worried about the split reels as I am some of the other stuff. Guess I'm just nervous about taking on the first one and feel like I'm gonna screw it up. Although the videos I've watched make it seem pretty easy. 
Since this is gonna be my first one, I've decided not to use a split reel seat and I'm gonna make the build for my 6 year old daughter. 
I'm gonna do a discount blank from FTU, standard spinning reel seat, cheap guides, and metallic pink thread. 
One question is can blanks and reel seats be painted and sealed? Has anyone ever done that? I can't seem to find a pink reel seat lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I've never used a kit, but these may interest you for your daughter.
http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/Custom-Builder-Pink-Purple-Blue-Spinning-Rod-Kits


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

The kits that Goags referred to are great for beginners. I built about 5 of those kits when I first got started. Nice blanks for the money too and they are tuff!


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

**** those are awesome for her! Thanks guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Might want to check out this link also at Mudhole.

http://www.mudhole.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.9927766/.f?fromsla=T

These are a little cheaper, without the matching reel seats and guides. About half the cost of the other kits. Since it is your first build and for a 6 year old, might be a cheaper choice.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Speckled said:


> Might want to check out this link also at Mudhole.
> 
> http://www.mudhole.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.9927766/.f?fromsla=T
> 
> These are a little cheaper, without the matching reel seats and guides. About half the cost of the other kits. Since it is your first build and for a 6 year old, might be a cheaper choice.


Good dig there, Robert! I missed that one and would'a mentioned it, had I known.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Goags said:


> Good dig there, Robert! I missed that one and would'a mentioned it, had I known.


Thanks Jerry!

I'm pretty sure both kits use the same blanks. Difference in price is the matching reel seats, guides and maybe cork handle. Depending on who the rod was for, I could see ordering the one you linked. Nothing like the blank, reel seat and guides all matching up .

Just figured I would link the cheaper kit as it was a first build and for a 6 year old.

I have a 6 year old granddaughter who wants me to build her a rod (since I just got into rod building). Told her she may have to wait a little longer as her Barbie combo was broken by playing with it in the house :rotfl:. Told her I have a Zebco combo she can use for now. She was trilled with the offer . To be 6 again.


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice kit! Thanks Jerry that's perfect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

You might want to start with a MHX blank, they have a nice resources at the bottom of this page that "MHX dimensions for winding checks and exposed seats" I wish all blank manufactures did this. 
http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/MHX

Just remember if your going to shorten the blank, take that into account.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

If you order from Mudhole, just be prepared to add another $100 for shipping. Haha! I kid of course, its not that much. More like $30-40.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

capt.dru said:


> If you order from Mudhole, just be prepared to add another $100 for shipping. Haha! I kid of course, its not that much. More like $30-40.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Right now Mudhole has been running a special on shipping on orders over $99. So, as long as you are ordering over that amount, use "Summer15" discount code and shipping is $4.95. Not bad and I don't know how long it is going to last.

Getbitoutdoors.com is dong the same thing on shipping, but only until 7-10-15. Saw that on their web-site the other day.

Just some food for thought . If you are planning to make a purchase of rod building stuff soon.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Speckled said:


> Right now Mudhole has been running a special on shipping on orders over $99. So, as long as you are ordering over that amount, use "Summer15" discount code and shipping is $4.95. Not bad and I don't know how long it is going to last.
> 
> Getbitoutdoors.com is dong the same thing on shipping, but only until 7-10-15. Saw that on their web-site the other day.
> 
> Just some food for thought . If you are planning to make a purchase of rod building stuff soon.


Thats not bad at all. I only order from them when I have to. Lol. Other wise, I get most of my stuff from Lance at Swampland or if I am in Houston at FTU.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

capt.dru said:


> Thats not bad at all. I only order from them when I have to. Lol. Other wise, I get most of my stuff from Lance at Swampland or if I am in Houston at FTU.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I agree with you on Lance at Swampland. Just got a few blanks from him last week. One MHX blank Lance had to order from Mudhole. Also get some stuff at FTU.

Just passing on the special on shipping with Mudhole since a couple of their rod kits were linked in this thread.

First time I ordered something from Mudhole I was shocked on the shipping charge . Before the summer shipping special. Now would be the time to order from them to save on shipping.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Mudhole is offering free shipping for orders over $50 right now for the 4th holidays. If you are thinking about ordering your kit from them, I would order it right now while the offer is going on.


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Just saw that last night TXFishslayer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

